# Help with Radeon 3450 drivers



## dean290000 (May 14, 2008)

I built my new Dual Athlon 6400+ system and used two Radeon HD 3450 cards (512MB each). First off, I am NOT a gamer but I like running multiple monitors. I generally run two and sometimes need a third for certain display. 

I am confused now on which drivers to use. I downloaded the latest drivers from Radeon which is 8.476 from 3/21/08. I also notice that Asus has drivers. I know the card has been listed as Saphire Radeon,, just Radeon, and now as an Asus model but it is the same card.

Does anyone have recommendation on which drivers to run?

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I would just use the reference drivers from the ATI website, or optimised sets from Omega: http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati.php


----------



## dean290000 (May 14, 2008)

Underclocker said:


> I would just use the reference drivers from the ATI website, or optimised sets from Omega: http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati.php



I will give them a try. I am going to take out the 2nd HD3450 and put it in a 2nd machine as I only need the two monitor displays and one HD 3450 is plenty enough for a non gamer. I am going to use the 2nd PCI Express slot to an 2 more internal sata controllers with an esata external output.

I will try the drivers you recommended when I add my 2nd Radeon to the backup computer.

Dean


----------

